# Good quality softbox at a good price? look inside.



## ghache (Aug 3, 2011)

So here an option for the less fortunate who can't spend 1000's of dollard on large sofbox, speedrings and grids.
Who say ebay stuff is always crap?

We all know that good softbox and grids can cost alot of money and you dont wanna spend your money on crap.
My buddy was telling me about this ebay seller selling Visico softbox. He ordered one to try and called me today saying the product was nice, was a perfect fit on his alien bees.

They also have mount for alot of other flash brands including bowens, flashpoint, elichrom, alien bees and calumet

I will totally try them out as i need some grids and a couple more striboxes. I will post the test shots.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 3, 2011)

You can get decent softboxes (light wise) without spending a ton of money. The problem is when you use the gear every day. Assembling it, using it, putting it away, etc, the gear tends to take quite a bit of abuse and that where it is worth spending money and well built gear.


----------

